# Eh up New on here



## Peloquin (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi folks. Just found the site and thought I'd sign up.

Is there anyone here from the UK?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, I'm from the UK, Ian is, Ellroy is and I believe Macano is too.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## Macano (Jul 29, 2005)

Actually I live in the western U.S. Sorry mate :wink: And welcome newcomer!


----------



## Matt W (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm from UK m8, England to be exact.


----------



## Ian (Jul 31, 2005)

yep, im a brit, welcome  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 31, 2005)

I know this is very of topic but have you guys ever seen euro trip lol?


----------



## Ian (Jul 31, 2005)

yeah, off topic.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 31, 2005)

very


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 31, 2005)

ill drop it


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2005)

> ill drop it


Good idea.


----------



## ellroy (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,

Yes I'm in Tyne and wear in the north east of England, lots of helpful people on this site!

Welcome!

Alan


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 1, 2005)

From the little ol' south east of England, we welcome you


----------



## preyboy12 (Aug 2, 2005)

from australia *cough* usa *cough* lol i want to live there :lol:


----------



## Chris Dickie (Aug 4, 2005)

Im from Uk

The best of the 4 countries in the UK to be exact


----------



## Samzo (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm from Uk, Devon to be exact


----------

